# 1976 f250



## bartelamia (Aug 29, 2010)

wesport I plan on working a 1976 4x4 F250 with plow and hydro tow body.It only has 70,000 but runs good and Tows smooth.What do ya think will be the first thing to go when I start plowing with her?(I just replaced the starter)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The entire truck LOL...

Thats crazy


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The starter will be the cheapest part.....lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Triple L;1066294 said:


> The entire truck LOL...
> 
> Thats crazy


LOL:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I got a better project for you.. Tow-Mater!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

bartelamia;1066281 said:


> wesport I plan on working a 1976 4x4 F250 with plow and hydro tow body.It only has 70,000 but runs good and Tows smooth.What do ya think will be the first thing to go when I start plowing with her?(I just replaced the starter)


What engine and tranny does it have? You might want to start with totally replacing those. Make sure you have good tires and a good tranny cooler.


----------



## bartelamia (Aug 29, 2010)

*1976 F250 tow/plow*

Change your own name hick,and the rest of your negitive comments !You people have no heart or vision.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

bartelamia;1066742 said:


> Change your own name hick,and the rest of your negitive comments !


Who are you talking to?

Post up some pics. I honestly want to see what this looks like. If the truck is reliable and will work out for you then there is no reason not to run it, but just be more than prepared to pour some major money into it. A truck that is 35 years old will have problems no matter what condition it is in or how many miles it has. simple fact is plowing will eventually kill any truck, no matter what. I've seen guys ruin brand new trucks by plowing them too hard. Like I said, just be ready to pay the bills. Hell, I plow with a tractor and work for a buddy where I drive HIS F450. I don't have a plow truck. Who cares what you plow with just as long as it makes the money.


----------



## bartelamia (Aug 29, 2010)

:salute:Thanks to those who are truly trying to help and get a life to all you negitive tools!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

bartelamia;1066742 said:


> Change your own name hick,and the rest of your negitive comments !You people have no heart or vision.


Wow, how's that for a grand entrance...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

those are cool trucks. hard to tell you what it needs. first thing i'd do is replace all fluids and filters and check all universal joints and steering joints. check the condition of all fuel and brake lines. i'd lose the tow body and look for a dumping flatbed - unless you really plan to tow with it. if you need to rely on it as a primary plow truck, defintely be prepared to spend some time and money on it. 

looks like a cool project. you'll find people on here that see an older truck and instantly assume junk. if you don't own a new $30,000-$50,000 truck, how the heck can it be any good????


----------



## bartelamia (Aug 29, 2010)

All fuel and break line have been replaced/tranny and motor have both been replaced and all brakes just redone.ALL HYDROLICS work great,For a New England truck it only has a small amount of rust.I treated it and sealed it best I could. Both battery's have just been replaced, so for 2,000$ I got a sweet work truck.The books list it from 2,700 to 13,000 if mint,and she's in real good shape and everything works!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bartelamia;1066742 said:


> Change your own name hick,and the rest of your negitive comments !You people have no heart or vision.


$13,000 in mint condition.... Its a classic... why in the world would you do actual real plowing with it... It'd be cool to have with a blade on it just to look cool, but really? You could probally buy a mid 80's or early 90's truck for the same price and keep this one for cruising around in...

There's nothing cooler then a old truck in mint condition, but why would you put a 34 year old truck to work now?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like you have a good solid start there, honestly better than I would have thought for an older New England rig. Forgot to mention to load it up with gauges (tranny temp, volts, oil pressure, etc...). The more the better. you can never over monitor your engine. Keep up on the fluid changes and once again tranny cooler! No matter what you have to have a very good tranny cooler to keep it shifting for you.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wosrt thing will be trying to see behind you when backing up (due to the wrecker).
We have one and the rear visibility SUCKS.
As long as you think it is reliable thats what counts.
If you are so sensitive that you can't take a few small jabs then you are in trouble on this forum as there is ALOT of joking and messing around.....lighten up dude


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

hydro_37;1067132 said:


> Wosrt thing will be trying to see behind you when backing up (due to the wrecker).
> We have one and the rear visibility SUCKS.


I'd think it would be the other way around, but then again have never driven a tow truck or wrecker so you know more than me.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Deerefarmer....the wrecker boom and winches are directly behind you on the wrecker body. We have a dual winch set-up and the boom extends out so it is alot of metal out the back window....lol


----------



## greekmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

*Love My 76 f250 highboy!*

Three years ago, I bought a 76 f250 4X4 highboy with a flatbed at a local auction. It came with a Meyer pump and blade. I ended up paying $2700 for the two. The truck has a "poopy" 360 in it with 410 rear end gears. I drove it home from the auction. Remember, she isnt built for speed. She is built for workin!
I proceeded to go through the old gal little by little without havin to pull the motor out. All new trim(i.e. alt, power steering pump, carb, master cylinder, new valve cover gaskets, timing chain and gears, oil pump, fuel pump,oil pan gasket), anything I could replace without havin to actually pull the motor out! While I was replacing the oil pump, I could see the interior of the motor on the bottom side. The honing marks were still visable! It appeared that this motor had been kept fairly decent even though it sat for at least 2 yrs that I know of. I even replaced the steering shaft, brakes, rotors, lockouts, wheel cylinders and bearings, brake lines and hoses. 
I didnt really plan on doing all that to her, but once I got started I couldnt stop!! 
I now am glad I did do all that to her!! Not only do I know WHAT I have, I also know WHO did the work and how it fits AND works! It was really a great experience for me! Just this past Febuary I had a new rear gears and new leaf springs put in. She isnt much to look at, but I know what I have. Hopefully I can find a different cab for her this year!! Oh,by the way I have 9 commercial accounts plus anything else I can pick up along the way, plus a full time job (6am- 5pm M-F, I move snow all night if I have to!!) Havin a BLAST doing it!!!


----------



## greekmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

*Love my 76 f250 (II)*

Forgot to tell you--- I also replaced all the u joints and ball joints in the old gal!! Best wishes!!


----------

